# Algae ID.



## lil-lynx (23 Dec 2010)

Hello i have this growing on my riccia and other plants. Also its attached it self to the wood. 

[IMG=http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/1369/alge2.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## andyh (23 Dec 2010)

link doesnt work dude


----------



## chrisfraser05 (23 Dec 2010)

you need to put an ] after the first IMG.


----------



## Nelson (23 Dec 2010)

it worked earlier  :? .

either Cladophora or Spirogyra.


----------



## lil-lynx (23 Dec 2010)

Hmm il try and people


----------



## Nelson (23 Dec 2010)

have a look here http://www.jsctech.co.uk/theplantedtank/algae.htm


----------



## lil-lynx (23 Dec 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Any better ?


----------



## lil-lynx (24 Dec 2010)

Any ideas people ?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Dec 2010)

There are so many different types of thread algae, not much point worrying about which one this is. Dose easy carbo regularly, increase co2 and or flow. Clean out as much as you can by hand.If its a small tank do more water changes during the plant rest period.


----------



## lil-lynx (24 Dec 2010)

So which one people. What one will be most effective ?

1. http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/easy-li ... -2766.html
2. http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -2987.html
3. http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/seachem ... p-302.html


----------



## lil-lynx (24 Dec 2010)

Would this combo be ok ?.
1.http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -2987.html This will be my liquid carbon 
2. http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -3948.html This will be my trace 
3. http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -3952.html This will be my macros 

Any thing else I need ?


----------



## Mark Evans (24 Dec 2010)

it's dead strange seeing my images on Aquatic products


----------



## lil-lynx (24 Dec 2010)

your images ?


----------



## bazz (25 Dec 2010)

hi,
looks like rhizo to me, and looking at james c's algae guide the cause is related to poor flow, lack of nutrients and co2 and general lack of maintenance. without trying to sound derogatory, looking at your intake strainer and glass panels, i would have a thorough clean up both inside and out, especially the filter and associated pipes to gain maximum flow, possibly lower the light intensity, up your ferts and overdose easycarbo fauna permitting!
cheers,
bazz!


----------



## lil-lynx (25 Dec 2010)

Hmmmm poor flow . Im running a Tetratec 1200 and also a seio M620 power head, on a 96 litre tank. The filter has been cleaned, the intake will get a clean today and so will the glass. For co2 im running a inline diffuser at about 2 BPS. And for lighting its 2 x 39WHO T5 and a single 25w T8 .
Im not dosing anything at the mo and was thinking of buying the above.


> Would this combo be ok ?.
> 1.http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -2987.html This will be my liquid carbon
> 2. http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -3948.html This will be my trace
> 3. http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/ae-desi ... -3952.html This will be my macros



Hmmmm ! just found this any ideas ? 
http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/prod ... product=82


----------

